# options for lowering a ser spec v sentra



## PMPDDYJUAN (Jul 4, 2005)

I just bought the car and was thinking of lowering it
just enough to close the gap a little and not lose ride quality.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

please read the sticky.


----------

